# Emperor 400 questions



## dtress3 (Jan 27, 2007)

I got one used with a tank set up. It has been quiet, with no problems until today. I moved it to a new spot in the tank and tried to restart it. Now it sounds louder than it did before. Water is moving the same, but it just sounds like it is running louder. Wondering if the impeller was somehow disturbed when I moved it? How do I get to the impeller on the 400?

Any other thoughts about why it would be louder now that I restarted it?


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Mine is always louder right after I restart it. Usually, quickly unplugging it and then plugging it right back in quiets both of mine down. My guess is that it is caused by air trapped in the impeller chamber and the quick unplug/plug give the air a chance to escape.

To take it apart, lift out the intake tube, look straight down. That's the impeller assembly and it just lifts out. I'm not looking at mine right now, but I think it's just two pieces - the top plastic peice that the intake sits in and the imepeller rod itself.


----------



## dtress3 (Jan 27, 2007)

thanks, I'll try to do that


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

I have two of them they both do that after restarts I think it's the nature of the beast.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Mine as well. And after like 30 seconds very quiet.


----------



## dtress3 (Jan 27, 2007)

:x I hate HOBs.....while I got it to quiet down somewhat, I'm convinced it is louder than when I first set it up. HOBs seem so tempermental! I cringe when I have to shut them off to do tank maintenance, because I DREAD plugging them back in, and waiting to see if they make noise.

I am by no means a novice with these things. However, I am becoming somewhat intolerant of their noise. I have never had ANY HOB stay silent for long......UGH


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

^ Tisk tisk :lol:


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Maybe this is too obvious to mention, but when I do a water change on my tank that has an Emperor 280, I refill the HOB's reservoir as well, so that when I plug it in it starts right away because it doesn't have to suck any water in. No noise outside the regular water noise one gets with HOBs.

Or maybe I just have a quiet one.

kevin


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

dtress3



> How do I get to the impeller on the 400?





> I am by no means a novice with these things. However, I am becoming somewhat intolerant of their noise


Anything mechanical will only function as well as it is maintained. Quit complaining and start cleaning and maintaining your equipment. Removal of the impeller, cleaning it and the housing are BASIC maintanence items that any non-novice should be able to do in the dark and while asleep on any of the equipment which they wish to operate quietly and efficiently.


----------



## dtress3 (Jan 27, 2007)

to nick a- word of advice....refrain from posting ignorant responses when you don't know a lick about my maintenance schedule. I DO more than basic maintenance and my equipment is taken care of quite well. My experience with HOBs may be different from yours....but your assumption about my equipment maintenance is WAY out of line.

I have had several HOBs in the past, but recently acquired an Emperor 400 for the first time. I'd suggest you rethink your approach to your responses on this site as I'd venture to guess that few hobbyists would appreciate your tone


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

dtress3 said:


> I'd venture to guess that few hobbyists would appreciate your tone


+1


----------



## dawgfish (Feb 6, 2009)

nick a said:


> dtress3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is "non-novice" a word? :-?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Holy ****.

Dude its called priming. Thats why they tell you in the _manual _to fill the chamber after you do maintenance before you plug it back in. Air gets trapped in the impeller do to the priming process and without interference to speed up the process it does not make it out on its own in a short period of time.

Also, when stopping the filter it is wise to ALWAYS clean it regardless. Sediment will fall into the impeller housing which could also be the root of the noise problem. Lubing the magnet on the impeller also helps but again you must clean the impeller out cause sand and other particles will stick to the lube.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

JWerner2 said:


> Holy #%$&.
> 
> Dude its called priming. Thats why they tell you in the _manual _to fill the chamber after you do maintenance before you plug it back in. Air gets trapped in the impeller do to the priming process and without interference to speed up the process it does not make it out on its own in a short period of time.
> 
> Also, when stopping the filter it is wise to ALWAYS clean it regardless. Sediment will fall into the impeller housing which could also be the root of the noise problem. Lubing the magnet on the impeller also helps but again you must clean the impeller out cause sand and other particles will stick to the lube.


I do all of the above, and both of mine are still loud on startup.


----------



## dtress3 (Jan 27, 2007)

*I DO fill the reservoir and I DO clean my impellers on my HOBs.* So,* DUDE*, I understand priming a filter. I am well aware of those things. I initially had difficulty getting to the impeller on the 400, because I've never owned a 400, and that's why I asked for input. It's a humming noise, which had not been noticable before. I have only had the emperor 400 up and running a very short time so it's not like this filter has been operating uncleaned or without maintenance. I am simply newer to the emperor 400, and no manual came with mine because it came with a used set up. For all I know, the motor on this used filter could be bad. I was just looking for any info from other emperor 400 owners who might share info specific to that filter and to help trouble shoot. Up to this point, I've found this site very helpful. But, I'm really taken aback by some of the sarcastic responses to a hobbyist's questions.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

I guess one point I was trying to make is that when you buy any used (or new, really) piece of equipment, perhaps a wise thing to do is to take it apart and verify it is clean...parts are all there and in good shape...no foreign matter is in moving parts ...you know how to disassemble & reassemble correctly......BEFORE you run it on your tank and you start such all encompassing and generic complaining about noise and hating all HOBs etc.....


----------



## dawgfish (Feb 6, 2009)

I guess I should preface this statement by saying that I know how to maintain marineland HOB's and have owned several of them for years. I currently have a 200 and a 400 and they both make noise. Mine tend to make more noise just after I clean them thoroughly and after a couple of days or a week they quiet back down. The 400 is louder than that 200 but it is older and probably could use a new impeller. I also have a marineland HOT mag HOB canister and a new Eheim canister and they are both much quieter than either HOB. The bottom line is that they all make noise, some more that others. Its the nature of the beast. The HOBs are great filters. They are easy to maintain and are very inexpensive and durable but there is a trade off. If you had bought the unit new, I would call marineland. Since it is used, I would try what everyone here has suggested and/or buy a new impeller if you are willing to invest more money in it. If not, buy a new filter and if it makes noise, you will have a warranty backing you up.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

dawgfish said:


> Since it is used, I would try what everyone here has suggested and/or buy a new impeller if you are willing to invest more money in it. If not, *buy a new filter and if it makes noise, you will have a warranty backing you up.*


Or come to the realization at such point that it just happens?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Might not be the problem but worth checking

inside the impeller housing is the round part that holds the top of the impeller, it has 3 vanes on the outside that are welded to the main housing.
mine had come loose at the weld and let the impeller rattle, I put a little superglue on them where they are "welded" 

























I also added some velcro strips to the housing to help absorb any vibrations that might be getting transferred to the body of the filter


----------



## dawgfish (Feb 6, 2009)

JWerner2 said:


> dawgfish said:
> 
> 
> > Since it is used, I would try what everyone here has suggested and/or buy a new impeller if you are willing to invest more money in it. If not, *buy a new filter and if it makes noise, you will have a warranty backing you up.*
> ...


Seems that you have managed to get my point across more efficiently and without the sugar coating!! =D>

This is why, after many years, I have gone the way of the canister. To me, its worth the extra money. 

Great suggestion bulldogg7!


----------



## dtress3 (Jan 27, 2007)

thank you bulldogg7. I like your suggestion. I might try the velcro idea.


----------



## scdeb424 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have 3 tanks each with a pair of these and 2 tanks with the smaller ones. When an air bubble gets trapped on startup even with the reservoir filled the impeller noise goes on without stopping--I have one HOB that I always have trouble with. Most of the time I can get it quiet quickly by making sure the intake tube is truly seated in the correct position. The thing will run whether it is perfectly positioned or not. But not quietly! (if the lid is popped up on that side it needs to be re-positioned.)
The other thing I noticed is that the HOB starts fast & quietly when the water level on the aquarium is at its highest--less chance of an air bubble. Also if you are doing a quick water change but don't want to unplug filter make sure you don't take out too much water.
Lastly, on the HOB that gives me alot of trouble I have had success with removing the extra length on the intake tube so that it is short enough to pull in the water & get rid of the air bubble. The hard part is getting the rest of the intake pieces on without losing suction. Press down on the top of the lid or on the top of the tube with one hand while pushing on the pieces with the other. Fun!
Right now all of my HOBs are running quietly--it is a miracle!


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

dawgfish said:


> JWerner2 said:
> 
> 
> > dawgfish said:
> ...


You know what they say, kids get addicted to sugar and no one likes to see kids suffer from addiction!


----------



## mattk1023 (Feb 17, 2008)

i usually put some silicone ring lubricant for o rings it works pretty good


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

bulldogg7 said:


> Might not be the problem but worth checking
> 
> inside the impeller housing is the round part that holds the top of the impeller, it has 3 vanes on the outside that are welded to the main housing.
> mine had come loose at the weld and let the impeller rattle, I put a little superglue on them where they are "welded"
> ...


Think you just totally convinced me of my suspicions as to what causes the noise in these things other then i swear the impellers that came with a lot of these are too thin (the magnet). Thank You :thumb:


----------



## decoy562 (Jan 3, 2007)

I've found rubbing some vaseline on the impeller shaft usually quiets it down.


----------



## victorylane25 (Jul 28, 2007)

the emperors are awsome filters but beacuse they have the bio-wheels on them water evaporates pretty quickly


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

victorylane25 said:


> the emperors are awsome filters but beacuse they have the bio-wheels on them water evaporates pretty quickly


True, but it`s a trade-off.
For the accelerated evaporation you are gaining increased aeration, as well as the bio wheels wet/dry benefits.
Pretty good trade-off.


----------



## victorylane25 (Jul 28, 2007)

i totally agree with you ,I love the Emperors one of the best filters out their .. i only mentioned the evaporation because the water level goes down fast and with 3 emperor 400's running at the same time on my 180gallon my fiance complains thats its way to loud lol 6 bio-wheels going at the same time!! .... so for Christmas she got me a FX5 ... so now im running fx5 with 2 emperors soon to be FX5 And 1 emperor ...


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*for Christmas she got me a FX5 ... *
:thumb:


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

I took the spray bars out of all 10 of my EMP400's

http://s297.photobucket.com/albums/mm21 ... CN1171.flv


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

fbs


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

krfhsf said:


> I took the spray bars out of all 10 of my EMP400's
> 
> http://s297.photobucket.com/albums/mm21 ... CN1171.flv


Cool fix, or mod.
What brought that on?


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

Those spray bars clog with scum and snails. The clips break so do the o-rings and spray bars. Also you can see thats 50% more of the water now being filtered thru the media. The wheel still turns and stays wet so bio is good.


----------

